# My overweight Cob - 560 kilo to 430 kilo, progress in a year pics



## CobSunshine (10 March 2012)

First horse, thought the fat was muscle when bought him, until the vet told me otherwise  Didnt know how to put a bridle on, or do a girth up properly total novices 

He weighed in at 560 kilo





















Lots of reading forums, books, lunging, riding, and a diet of minimal grass paddock. Overwinter he had horsehage highfibre in a quad bag haynet (now upgraded to tricklenet) when brought in occasionally and a little scoop of happy hoof.














A year on down to 430 kilo, topline feels firm now too as opposed to podgy, some more leaness this year needed, but what do you think so far?


----------



## Wagtail (10 March 2012)

He looks fantastic! Well done!

I hope you don't mind me mentioning it, and I am only saying so that you don't get problems with his back. His saddle tips back a lot and you are forced therefore to sit right back on the cantle. It may be too narrow?


----------



## Rosie'smum (10 March 2012)

You have done a very good job! It also has taken me a while to get my overweight cob down too from 450kg down to 426kg. Mainly due to not being worked as much before.
I was also looking at your saddle and where you sit and it is not good for both you and horse to be sitting there.


----------



## Silmarillion (10 March 2012)

A little way to go, as you say, but very impressive so far! I wish others would do with theirs what you've done with yours! Well done


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (10 March 2012)

Your  cob is gorgeous and well done you for getting his weight down, its often not easy with a cob to get the weight off


----------



## coss (10 March 2012)

well done for shifting so much weight. Ditto others re the saddle, its tipping back so needs some alteration.


----------



## CobSunshine (10 March 2012)

Wagtail said:



			He looks fantastic! Well done!

I hope you don't mind me mentioning it, and I am only saying so that you don't get problems with his back. His saddle tips back a lot and you are forced therefore to sit right back on the cantle. It may be too narrow?
		
Click to expand...


Use a hunting breast plate now as seen in pic 3 up from bottom, so saddle does sit further forward than it did, and recently had it refitted to


----------



## WandaMare (10 March 2012)

He looks great well done! Bet he feels a lot better for his new figure too


----------



## Ranyhyn (10 March 2012)

You have done brilliant things with his weight, I'd get a second opinion on that saddle fit 
He is totally gorgeous!


----------



## Wagtail (10 March 2012)

CobSunshine said:



			Use a hunting breast plate now as seen in pic 3 up from bottom, so saddle does sit further forward than it did, and recently had it refitted to 

Click to expand...

I don't think the problem is the saddle not being forward enough. In the pic with the breastplate it is tipping right back. If it's been refitted since then so that if you view it from the side it is horizontal, then that's great.


----------



## JFTDWS (10 March 2012)

Certainly an improvement, but still a bit to go, in my book - unless that neck is pure muscle...  He certainly looks well covered still for the end of winter / start of spring 

btw, agree with Wagtail about the saddle.  Worth checking


----------



## CobSunshine (10 March 2012)

Wagtail said:



			I don't think the problem is the saddle not being forward enough. In the pic with the breastplate it is tipping right back. If it's been refitted since then so that if you view it from the side it is horizontal, then that's great.
		
Click to expand...


i'll check it tomorrow from the side to make sure its horizontal, the fitting did change after the saddler had been out 


Going to go one step further with his diet too, as for 100% vitamins from Happy Hoof he needs over 2kg per day. 

So after reccomendations on here, his new diet from tomorrow is nothing but minimal grazing, and good doer dose of 



"top spec lite feed balancer"
+
"top chop lite"

More expensive than Happy Hoof at £35 for both, but it gives 100% vits, minerals and nutrients and very low calories.


----------



## muddygreymare (10 March 2012)

That's a great improvement, he looks so much better  I'd also second everything said about the saddle but you've said you've had it refitted since the photos so it's probably okay now, but I'd be inclined to get a second opinion anyway. Keep up the good work, he's lovely


----------



## Ranyhyn (10 March 2012)

A friend (EquestrianFairy) on here has been having lots of help from topspec for her ulcer prone horse.
I *think* the general consensus was that topspec WAS good for low starch and sugar - which is good for good doers and those who don't need much calorific content (I think that's right, but worth checking with Topspec maybe?)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 March 2012)

Lots better - well done, keep up the good work.

RE his saddle - you did the right thing having it refitted recently, but unforunately you'll find that it will need checking again as he gets slimmer. 

I love his pink hat.


----------



## chels (10 March 2012)

Well done! I'm going through this with my heavyweight hunter at the mo, hard work!
He is super cute!
Really like his hi vis ears, if you pop them on before the bridle they will sit under the headpiece and brow band, then there is less risk of them flying away in the wind


----------



## Goldenstar (10 March 2012)

Well done and welcome to cobby wieght watchers club .
I have got my OH's hunter ( 16.2 ID ) from 733 kilos to just over 600 since last April  and he could still lose a bit more but he's a much healthier happier horse.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 March 2012)

PS the bad news is I had to buy a new saddle.


----------



## Kaylum (10 March 2012)

Nice work, good advice from everyone on here!


----------



## indie999 (10 March 2012)

Oh hard work good doers! Dont they make you feel so guilty..grass is always greener etc

He is better but still podgy. I would only give him any supplementary feed etc (however low sugar it is etc) if he is being really worked, I mean doing an hour or two a day good riding 3/4 times a week and if he has worked hard. He will be quite happy just to have a handful of pony nuts or a jug of nuts in a trug. Dont give him loads I wouldnt even bother wasting money on the other fan dangle feeds. Hay if you must top up grazing. 

Just make sure he has hay(its good you are using a trickle net etc) if no grass but you will be suprised in the current mild and sunshine the grass is growing. Never starve a horse but make sure he can nibble some plain high fibre...HAY to keep his gut ticking over. Mine is on a well grazed paddock and I am giving him ie one slice hay twice day. 

Just give a mineral lick block(the old fashioned brick is fine) Not one of those molasses ones will cost you £2.

He will lose weight then...he still is very full under his belly and bum looks big and not muscle still. So keep going and not too many treats.

My greedy boy is honestly happy to get a handful of pony nuts(I sometimes gave him about 5 nuts just to make me seem like his friend..& he is happy).

Good luck he is a lucky horse and its good to learn as you are! Nice pics too.


----------



## KVH (10 March 2012)

indie999 said:



			He is better but still podgy. I would only give him any supplementary feed etc (however low sugar it is etc) if he is being really worked, I mean doing an hour or two a day good riding 3/4 times a week and if he has worked hard. He will be quite happy just to have a handful of pony nuts or a jug of nuts in a trug. Dont give him loads I wouldnt even bother wasting money on the other fan dangle feeds. Hay if you must top up grazing.
		
Click to expand...

Agree!!


----------



## putasocinit (10 March 2012)

Do you have a saddle pad/riser underneath the saddle on top of the numnah, if yes then try a riser that lifts the back part of the saddle and drop your irons you have long legs and you will then sit more central in the saddle, because he will get a sore back otherwise.


----------



## CobSunshine (10 March 2012)

How does this look 









When I first got the saddle I used a cottage craft sheepskin half pad, along with a saddle pad. He had poor top line so the saddle fitter advised it.

The cantle height looks better here? How about distance from 18th rib/loin area?


----------



## CobSunshine (10 March 2012)

putasocinit said:



			Do you have a saddle pad/riser underneath the saddle on top of the numnah, if yes then try a riser that lifts the back part of the saddle and drop your irons you have long legs and you will then sit more central in the saddle, because he will get a sore back otherwise.
		
Click to expand...









Sorry for all the questions   I found another picture from the set where i'm sat too far back. Regarding length of stirrups, how much lower should they be? Using the metal stirrup height as a guide, half a stirrup lower, a full stirrup lower, 2 stirrups lower etc? I can imagine this would put me in a more forward position not sitting so far back and better center over the saddle






indie999 said:



			Oh hard work good doers! Dont they make you feel so guilty..grass is always greener etc

He is better but still podgy. I would only give him any supplementary feed etc (however low sugar it is etc) if he is being really worked, I mean doing an hour or two a day good riding 3/4 times a week and if he has worked hard. He will be quite happy just to have a handful of pony nuts or a jug of nuts in a trug. Dont give him loads I wouldnt even bother wasting money on the other fan dangle feeds. Hay if you must top up grazing. 

Just make sure he has hay(its good you are using a trickle net etc) if no grass but you will be suprised in the current mild and sunshine the grass is growing. Never starve a horse but make sure he can nibble some plain high fibre...HAY to keep his gut ticking over. Mine is on a well grazed paddock and I am giving him ie one slice hay twice day. 

Just give a mineral lick block(the old fashioned brick is fine) Not one of those molasses ones will cost you £2.

He will lose weight then...he still is very full under his belly and bum looks big and not muscle still. So keep going and not too many treats.

My greedy boy is honestly happy to get a handful of pony nuts(I sometimes gave him about 5 nuts just to make me seem like his friend..& he is happy).

Good luck he is a lucky horse and its good to learn as you are! Nice pics too.
		
Click to expand...


some great tips there thanks, and thanks everyone else so far


----------



## shelly19 (10 March 2012)

Well done, he looks fab. 
I have 2 very good doers currently on diets, the only feed they have is a bit of bran with a couple of carrots.  Feel really mean when all the other horses on the yard can eat what they want and never but a kilo on
 Think I'm def going to invest in a couple of trickle nets


----------



## jojo5 (10 March 2012)

Well done with weight, but would def get opinion from another saddle fitter as he loses weight.  In your pics the saddle looks forward over his wither almost (which may be why you are sitting to the back of it) and it may also be blocking his shoulder.


----------



## pixiebee (11 March 2012)

Sorry to sound rude but your saddle does not even nearly fit your horse. You will damage his back. Also, I can see you seem to be using a cavesson recently but that grackle is much too low too. Like I said I dont want to appear rude but having seen the result of badly fitting saddles it is one of my bug bares, it causes an unmentionable amount of pain to a horse and if yours has been putting up with that saddle then bless him!!! Sorry have not read replies so this may have already been said.


----------



## brighteyes (11 March 2012)

Massive, massive improvement  Well done indeed. Re the saddle; it may not be wide enough, so sitting high at the front and padding will just make the fit tighter at the shoulder. Call a saddle fitter for advice on that one. You have done much more than I suspect you realise for this little horse and his future health. Why can't everyone see fat is not only bad, it's dangerous and inhumane.


----------



## pixiebee (11 March 2012)

JFTD said:



			Certainly an improvement, but still a bit to go, in my book - unless that neck is pure muscle...  He certainly looks well covered still for the end of winter / start of spring 

btw, agree with Wagtail about the saddle.  Worth checking 

Click to expand...

agree with this, well done for doing something about it but imo he looks well too covered for spring still. I cant see that much of a dramatic weight loss from the pics in all honesty, maybe my eyes are tired and im grouchy.lol Still, well done for acting on it.


----------



## kippen64 (11 March 2012)

The saddle looks too small for you. Great opportunity to go shopping!!! Yay!!! 

Great job on slimming him down.


----------



## ex racer rider (11 March 2012)

Good job woth the weight loss, however in one of the 'fat pics' if he is wearing a grackle it is fitted very badly. Grackles are not to be fitted like flash's but otherwise great job with losing his weight, I know how hard it is to get a fat pony slim


----------



## angel7 (11 March 2012)

I agree with Kippen, for your height and build saddle seat appears too small to me.

Well done on weight loss, clipping might help shift some weight off him too.

And just a tiny note- in one pic it looks like horsey is tied up in a be nice halter- these should never be used to tie the horse only to lead him, apologies if someone is holding the rope at the other end


----------



## dilbert (11 March 2012)

He's lovely from another chubby cob owner I would suggest......checking his crest and keeping an eye on it, it wants to be wobbly not firm, having his saddle checked and making sure you get it regularly checked as his weight changes - make sure you use a well recommended and reliable saddle fitter. My boy is in a thorowgood T4 cob plus saddle which seems t be the best fit for him and is adjustable.

regarding feed, tbh I would just feed something like fast fibre and then add in a vitamin supplement. That way you can just feed a mug full of feed or even less. Or you could Just use those equibite things and not have t feed at all.

salt licks are great and as others have said make sure he gets plenty of forage, my ponies are on a track with very restricted grazing so I have to feed hay all year round to make sure they get enough fibre.

Well done though, you're doing great!


----------



## touchstone (11 March 2012)

CobSunshine said:









Sorry for all the questions   I found another picture from the set where i'm sat too far back. Regarding length of stirrups, how much lower should they be? Using the metal stirrup height as a guide, half a stirrup lower, a full stirrup http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/images/smilies/smile.giflower, 2 stirrups lower etc? I can imagine this would put me in a more forward position not sitting so far back and better center over the saddle
		
Click to expand...

I don't think your stirrup length is too bad to be honest, it is probably the fact that your saddle is a little too high at the front that is pushing your weight backwards and giving you a bit of a chair seat.
I'd second losing the padding, it will only make a narrow saddle narrower.

Well done with the weight loss though, and keep at it!


----------



## ester (11 March 2012)

gotta love a ginger cob 

saddle wise, no I would not be happy with it and would presume it is too narrow in the front, how does it look without the sheepskin? as it stands it is not helping you or the horse! It looks a bit short for you but also that he might not be able to take anything longer  but a better fitting version would be a good compromise and you might find when you are not pushed to the back of it it then fits you ok. 

I think it is a bit of an art fitting cobs and adult riders as they need room for their shoulders, you need room for your legs and they don't have very long backs! His saddle looks like Franks' dressage when it got too narrow.


----------



## Wagtail (11 March 2012)

I'm afraid that although the saddle looks better in the later pic, it is still too high at the front. I second what has been said regarding the sheepskin pad - I would lose that. How does the saddle look without it? The saddle is too small for you, but I don't think he would take a longer one TBH.


----------



## Wagtail (11 March 2012)

Just another point. The saddle in the first pics (when he was fatter) fits him far better than the new one, although I appreciate that due to his weight loss it may no longer be the case. Do you still have it?


----------



## CobSunshine (11 March 2012)

the fitter said he had a small coupled back i think and the next length up was too long.

the saddle is supposed to be a hunter cut to free up his shoulders?

im going to try it without saddle pad to confirm how it sits today. thanks for all the advice so far.

the grackle bridle is long gone, came free with him and would constantly fall off!

be nice only when in hand, although he doesn't barge off anymore.


----------



## Kaylum (11 March 2012)

CobSunshine said:



			the fitter said he had a small coupled back i think and the next length up was too long.

the saddle is supposed to be a hunter cut to free up his shoulders?

im going to try it without saddle pad to confirm how it sits today. thanks for all the advice so far.

the grackle bridle is long gone, came free with him and would constantly fall off!

be nice only when in hand, although he doesn't barge off anymore.
		
Click to expand...

did the saddle fitter watch you ride him in the saddle? Just asking as many don't.


----------



## CobSunshine (11 March 2012)

1. Whats the verdict   No saddle pad, or cottage craft half pad

2. its supposed to be a working hunter (http://www.silhouette-saddles.co.uk/Working Hunter.html) but doesnt match the website exactly















in this last pic he feels to have at least two ribs behind the back of the cantle









Wagtail that saddle was traded in it weighed twice as heavy and he didnt like me mounting him with it on.

Kaylum yes she watched me ride him when refitted.


----------



## Tammytoo (11 March 2012)

Well done for getting the weight off - watch out the spring grass doesn't undo all your hard work!

Cobs can be a nightmare to fit!  Short, flat backs, low withers etc..  In the last pics of you riding you still looked tipped back.  If you draw a vertical line through your shoulder, hip and heel, you will see that your feet are too far forward to come under your hip.  The saddle is tipping you back and making it difficult to get your lower leg under you.  Tipping back is also placing your weight at the back of the saddle and putting pressure on your horse's back in one place rather than being evenly spread over the saddle.

I think you really need an good independent remedial saddle fitter to come and spend an hour or two assessing your saddle fit for you as well as your horse.  I personally agree that it looks too small for you.


----------



## Littlelegs (11 March 2012)

Well done on the weight loss. As others have said, get another opinion on the saddle. Even if its a perfect fit on him, its not doing you any favours. If you look at the last picture the deepest part of the seat is behind where you need to be sat especially when you look at where your hips would be compared to the stirrup bars. This means you'll struggle to get your hip & heel in line & will lead to the armchair position.


----------



## ester (11 March 2012)

right I will wade in with my limited knowledge  It does look like a working hunter cut saddle to me too, which is sensible given his type. My boy has a vsd (english translation = very slightly dressage ) to account or the same thing. 

It is poss that it isn't too narrow in front but it does need raising that the back IMO. If you look at the last picture the lowest part of the seat is a fair way back from the stirrup bars which is what puts you in the 'chair seat' I would ask your fitter back and say you are not happy with the position it is putting you in.


----------



## coss (11 March 2012)

I agree with othe comments re the latest saddle pics - its still tipped back. Either the back needs lifting more or its too narrow. I am concerned that lifting the back will lower the front too much though


----------



## Wagtail (11 March 2012)

CobSunshine said:



			1. Whats the verdict   No saddle pad, or cottage craft half pad

2. its supposed to be a working hunter (http://www.silhouette-saddles.co.uk/Working Hunter.html) but doesnt match the website exactly















in this last pic he feels to have at least two ribs behind the back of the cantle









Wagtail that saddle was traded in it weighed twice as heavy and he didnt like me mounting him with it on.

Kaylum yes she watched me ride him when refitted.
		
Click to expand...

Looks a much better fit without the pad. Only slightly tipped back  Should be ok with just a thin saddle cloth to keep the saddle clean.


----------



## Cheiro1 (11 March 2012)

Your saddle looks a much much better fit in these last pics!

Well done on getting the weight off, good for you


----------



## CobSunshine (11 March 2012)

anyone got any good links with pics as to how a perfect saddle should look on the horse, and with the rider on? covering seat, stirrups etc etc


----------



## Apercrumbie (11 March 2012)

The saddle looks much better without the pad but I would also get a different saddler out to check on it.  To me it doesn't look like it fits you at all so maybe as the saddler about that too.
Well done with the weight loss and as others have said, make sure the spring grass doesn't catch you out!


----------



## Littlelegs (11 March 2012)

Not got a link but look up pictures of Carl hester & the like, can't imagine you can go wrong there!


----------



## ester (11 March 2012)

have a look at some of these. 







http://www.minstersaddlery.co.uk/saddleFittingGuide.html

http://www.equineinspired.info/a-saddle-fitting-guide.html

I do agree that it looks much better minus the pad


----------



## Wagtail (11 March 2012)

OP have a look at this. Scroll right down for an example of a pommel high saddle http://www.trumbullmtn.com/2011/08/saddle-fit-for-the-rider/


----------



## ester (11 March 2012)

this one  hope you dont mind me posting it wagtail 







the rest of the site is interesting with regards to knee placement and things too though


----------



## Wagtail (11 March 2012)

ester said:



			this one  hope you dont mind me posting it wagtail 







the rest of the site is interesting with regards to knee placement and things too though 

Click to expand...

Thanks, I am useless at posting pics.


----------



## Ladydragon (11 March 2012)

Cobsunshine...  He's coming along really nicely...  



Wagtail said:



			OP have a look at this. Scroll right down for an example of a pommel high saddle http://www.trumbullmtn.com/2011/08/saddle-fit-for-the-rider/

Click to expand...

Nice page...  Thanks for that...


----------



## CobSunshine (11 March 2012)

thanks guys. i won't be content until hes rippling in muscle! ill put a pic of his dad up later. 

thanks for links ill have a read when i get back. 

on the silhouette saddle site what do you think of the cob gp? considering doing a trade in


----------



## ester (11 March 2012)

CS, you could certainly try it. The other thing I find useful with mine (I'm 5'5) and pony is 14.2 so length limited is that my knee rolls/blocks are velcro. I have some GP ones and some small triangle jump ones. It means I can move them about where I want them and if I want to hoik my stirrups up a bit there is no knee roll in the way but I still have something there to support me. 

I'll send you a couple of  pics .


----------



## CobSunshine (11 March 2012)

ester said:



			CS, you could certainly try it. The other thing I find useful with mine (I'm 5'5) and pony is 14.2 so length limited is that my knee rolls/blocks are velcro. I have some GP ones and some small triangle jump ones. It means I can move them about where I want them and if I want to hoik my stirrups up a bit there is no knee roll in the way but I still have something there to support me. 

I'll send you a couple of  pics .
		
Click to expand...


cheers 


I took a picture of the view down the channel from the pommel

Anyone comment on this? about right or far too narrow?


----------



## MissChaos (11 March 2012)

CobSunshine said:



			i'll check it tomorrow from the side to make sure its horizontal, the fitting did change after the saddler had been out 


Going to go one step further with his diet too, as for 100% vitamins from Happy Hoof he needs over 2kg per day. 

So after reccomendations on here, his new diet from tomorrow is nothing but minimal grazing, and good doer dose of 



"top spec lite feed balancer"
+
"top chop lite"

More expensive than Happy Hoof at £35 for both, but it gives 100% vits, minerals and nutrients and very low calories.
		
Click to expand...

Apols if this has been said before as haven't flicked to end of thread yet (my own pet hate! ) but it may be worth actually trying him on TS AntiLam first instead of Lite. It's not a balancer per se but has a full range of vits and mins and is sometimes recommended as that one-step-further step than the Lite. I'm not a nutrionist and don't work for them and each case is individual but if you're thinking of feeding either, I'd email or phone them (contact details on website) and they'll talk you through. Fantastic customer service and advice. 

Also, re the chop - any TS balancers and AntiLam can actually be fed on their own with no problems and anything extra in cases like these is generally personal preference - am sure you may well be aware of that but just in case.

Well done on the weight loss - have been dealing with a very similar case since last year and know it's great to see work paying off.


----------



## Tammytoo (11 March 2012)

It's always difficult to judge from photos, but the saddle does seem to be sitting quite high at the front in that last picture.

Have a look at www.laviniamitchell.com  she is an excellent remedial fitter and the website gives a lot of very useful advice.  Her saddles are lovely, but she does carry a good stock of second hand and she also sells the Saddle Company saddles which have a special tree which can be endlessly widened and narrowed to fit any horse.  Lavinia travels all over the UK and spends about 2 hours assessing and fitting both you and your horse.

She's a lovely friendly person and it is well worth e.mailing or ringing her for a chat.
Best thing I ever did was get her to fit an awkward "round" pony and no, I don't work for her!


----------



## CobSunshine (12 March 2012)

Well i'm really glad I posted this thread!   Its going to cost me a lot of money, but i'm selling the current saddle. Pony's back comes first, and my riding position needs sorting too.

Contacted a local saddle fitter Matt Marlow @ Heritage

http://www.heritagesaddlery.co.uk/


and going to get him professionally fitted and possibly a custom made. He looked at the pics of current saddle and with me riding and confirmed what a lot of you said, 

saddle not long enough, if horse back can take a 17" with keeping it on the right side of last rib, weight all in the wrong place too far back. I'm not impressed with last saddle fitter now, as I can see I was fobbed off.

Any particular saddles you guys think would go well on my Cob from above link?


----------



## VixieTrix (12 March 2012)

Looking gorge!!  xx


----------



## Ladydragon (12 March 2012)

CobSunshine said:



			Contacted a local saddle fitter Matt Marlow @ Heritage

http://www.heritagesaddlery.co.uk/

Click to expand...

No where near me but I've seen some lovely comments made about this company and the quality of the tack on here so you should be in good hands this time around...

My saddler is a great chap... If you can find one you trust they're worth their weight in gold I think...  No suggestions on one for your boy - cob-less here...


----------



## Amymay (13 March 2012)

Well done, he's looking much better.

Second the saddle issue - which is also too small for you, btw.


----------



## CobSunshine (13 March 2012)

1. I'm thinking about this

http://www.heritagesaddlery.co.uk/c...ll-purpose-saddle-100-english-saddle-heritage


VS

http://www.heritagesaddlery.co.uk/content/yin-yang-inner-balance-generalall-purpose-saddle



custom made to fit?


2. Also for a 14.4hh pony how much lower than 430 kilo could I go? or is 430 good if I can now really lean him up?


3. Heres the picture of his dad I was promising, i've love him to get some slabs of muscle like this...











http://www.toprockstud.co.uk/htm/daniel.htm


----------



## Elsbells (13 March 2012)

He still looks a bit chunk tbh.

The saddle doesn't fit him at all, or you either and ou have it to far foward onto his shoulder too.

Sorry to sound so negative and a know it all, but I started out just as you have and now I just wish someone could of told me sooner as I could of saved a lot of time and money getting it right the first time instead of the last.

Well done with what you are doing, he looks a fab little chap and very happy.


----------



## CobSunshine (13 March 2012)

Elsbells said:



			He still looks a bit chunk tbh.

The saddle doesn't fit him at all, or you either and ou have it to far foward onto his shoulder too.

Sorry to sound so negative and a know it all, but I started out just as you have and now I just wish someone could of told me sooner as I could of saved a lot of time and money getting it right the first time instead of the last.

Well done with what you are doing, he looks a fab little chap and very happy.
		
Click to expand...

he still has more to lose, but not sure how much lower than 430kilo to go?


----------



## ester (13 March 2012)

CS, I suspect those saddles will both fit a bit different, style is also important as is custom to fit. I would let Mat guide you a bit on what will best suit both of you. I also suspect he will start muscling up differently and actually using his abs a bit with a better fitting saddle for you two


----------



## Supertrooper (13 March 2012)

Cobsunshine - firstly very well done for getting the weight off him. If you need help/advice can I advise speaking to a nutritionist. 

We have used Allen&Page and have found them really helpful. We already used their fast fibre product (great for fatties) so they didn't actually sell us anything but they have been very helpful for advice plus it's free and they'll bring weigh bridge out too. Oh and you get a free bag of feed. May be worth a call xx 

Well done and enjoy him xx


----------



## Tammytoo (13 March 2012)

CobSunshine said:



			he still has more to lose, but not sure how much lower than 430kilo to go?
		
Click to expand...

I have a 14.2 hh welshx and she is 390kilo(weightape).  I was told that the average weight for a 14.2is around 400k, so I think your boy still has a bit to go.

Good luck with the saddle!


----------



## Jenni_ (13 March 2012)

I wouldn't be feeding him anything at all! All the good grass is going to come in and he's going to blow up faster than a baloon! 

Cobs can more than happily survive on fresh air with a sprinkling of grass  

He;s still a bit chunky just now so I wouldn't worry about him going hungry - he will put on weight a lot quicker than he will lose it!

Won't comment on saddle, everything I think has been said x


----------



## Littlelegs (13 March 2012)

I wouldn't be too fussed about what he actually weighs, just use it as a method to check that the weight is coming off. A horse in peak condition with little fat & a lot of muscle will weigh a lot more than it would with no topline & a reasonably large grass belly.


----------



## spookypony (13 March 2012)

Good on you for slimming him down so much already, and glad you're getting the saddle situation looked into!  I have a ridiculously good doer as well. Apart from grazing/hay in winter, he gets just TS Anti-Lam, with a bit of extra MagOx for a deficiency. The Anti-Lam doesn't need any chaff added; can be fed just as is, and a big bag lasts me quite a while, so cheaper to feed than the other TS products. 

Mine always seems to stay round, despite lots of exercise, unless he's actually on just soaked hay, with restricted grazing. It's hard work getting them lean and mean!


----------



## CobSunshine (13 March 2012)

Thanks for continued comments 

This is the topspec i've got the "lite" feed balancer, so its going to last me a while, and I believe you can feed this too just as is, out of your hand

http://www.topspec.com/products/topspec-lite-feed-balancer/


I may get the anti-lam next time. 


I'm confused about feeding him hay now, there are some comments in this thread saying its essential for roughage, but then many comments saying he'll be fine to live off minimal grass with the spring grass around the corner?

I'm definetely going to keep up the top spec lite balancer for his vits+mins. 

But as he's out 24/7 and there is grass on his field, although minimal, should I feed hay or not? surely it will make it harder for him to keep losing weight if he's eating hay?


----------



## katastrophykat (13 March 2012)

My D is 14.2 and his 'fit' weight is 405- that's when we're at his Driving trial fitness, and driving 16km three times a week, riding 18km twice a week and schooling for a day a week. 

Then he looks like this- 













And looks like this ridden- 



















Go on- break him to drive!! It's a great way to manage a good doer!!


----------



## ester (14 March 2012)

CS hay really does depend on your grazing/how big the field is they vary so much at this time of year. If Frank was out on his field 24/7 he would not be getting hay, because I know that there is enough out there still. However a friends fields are practically bare so I would prob be feeding hay for a couple of weeks until it started coming through properly.


----------



## Supertrooper (14 March 2012)

Ours is currently getting two wedges of hay twice daily and two feeds of one stubbs scoop fast fibre and two small handfuls of hifi mollasses free. When he was last weighed (on weigh bridge) he was 812kg and we think he's lost more since then. Will see at his weigh in tonight. Our field is fairly bare and grass just starting to come but it is never lush so perfect for B. 

Just to point out B is a 16.3hh shire x cob xx


----------



## CBFan (14 March 2012)

Well done on getting the weight off! I'd agree he needs to lose a little more - maybe 30 kilos?

Re your saddle - I agree it doesn't fit - as you have also discovered and while the herritage saddles are lovely and it's great that you are considering a made to measure, he is still changing shape so it could be a waste of your money if you then have to get another one made...

I'd agree he could take a slightly longer seat, which will help you in finding a saddle that fits YOU too...

Have you considered a saddle with a changeable gullet in the interim? Kent and Masters do lovely looking leather saddles in a variety of shapes and styles to suit most types... worth a look  I have a HWGP (rrp about £700 new but much cheaper second hand) for my youngster and even though it was incorrectly fitted at the start, a new fitter adjusted it for me really easily and relatively cheaply. It will certainly do us until he stops growing / changing shape when I will invest in a nicer one... maybe... it's so comfortable! Maybe get a fitter to work out what style is best for you and him and then try and track down a second hand one with the right sized seat and get the right gullet put in and any flocking adjusted to suit?


----------



## CBFan (14 March 2012)

p.s. If you want to feed any hay I would soak it well... (overnight / during the day - drain and wrinse it well)  and it will have very little nutritional value at all but will provide him with the fibre he needs for a healthy gut as well as keeping his belly feeling full. 

Weigh it dry and only feed 1- 1.5% of his ideal bodyweight a day - so 4 - 6 kg a day (about 2-3 sections)

If you are allowed to feed in his padock, put his ration in several small piles so he has to 'graze' for it


----------



## CobSunshine (14 March 2012)

katastrophykat said:



			Go on- break him to drive!! It's a great way to manage a good doer!!
		
Click to expand...

He's gorgeous and very fit  The boyfriend wants to break him to drive, but there's no where really suitable to do it, and dont have the funds to afford a cart. I can imagine how much it helps with weight control on a good doer though!

ps. when he's ridden is that one of his natural gaits to stride out so straigh legged, or is it something youve learnt him?



Vectro said:



			Where did u get the breastplate? Its exactly what i'm looking for
		
Click to expand...

The breast plate on my pony or another one shown in this thread?

If mine, http://www.goytmill.com/kincade-contrast-breastplate.ir?cName=-brands-kincade  secures to the grith, round the neck and the d rings. 




ester said:



			CS hay really does depend on your grazing/how big the field is they vary so much at this time of year. If Frank was out on his field 24/7 he would not be getting hay, because I know that there is enough out there still. However a friends fields are practically bare so I would prob be feeding hay for a couple of weeks until it started coming through properly.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how big the field is acre wise but theres constant nibbling to be had 24 hours a day, and the weight isn't dropping off him over winter so i'm guessing extra hay wouldnt be a great idea.




Supertrooper said:



			Ours is currently getting two wedges of hay twice daily and two feeds of one stubbs scoop fast fibre and two small handfuls of hifi mollasses free. When he was last weighed (on weigh bridge) he was 812kg and we think he's lost more since then. Will see at his weigh in tonight. Our field is fairly bare and grass just starting to come but it is never lush so perfect for B. 

Just to point out B is a 16.3hh shire x cob xx
		
Click to expand...

That sounds a lot of food for a 812kg horse  what did he come in at on tonights weigh in?



CBFan said:



			p.s. If you want to feed any hay I would soak it well... (overnight / during the day - drain and wrinse it well)  and it will have very little nutritional value at all but will provide him with the fibre he needs for a healthy gut as well as keeping his belly feeling full. 

Weigh it dry and only feed 1- 1.5% of his ideal bodyweight a day - so 4 - 6 kg a day (about 2-3 sections)


If you are allowed to feed in his padock, put his ration in several small piles so he has to 'graze' for it 

Click to expand...



I normally use horsehage high fibre, which i understand to be far better than hay as is, but usually soak too, and use tricklenet, still not sure he needs it though. If he's in overnight on occasion he get horsehage soaked about 4-5 kg.


----------



## CobSunshine (14 March 2012)

Supertrooper said:



			Cobsunshine - firstly very well done for getting the weight off him. If you need help/advice can I advise speaking to a nutritionist. 

We have used Allen&Page and have found them really helpful. We already used their fast fibre product (great for fatties) so they didn't actually sell us anything but they have been very helpful for advice plus it's free and they'll bring weigh bridge out too. Oh and you get a free bag of feed. May be worth a call xx 

Well done and enjoy him xx
		
Click to expand...


thanks for this post, sounds a good service, ill take a look at Allen & Page


----------



## CBFan (14 March 2012)

If you don't think he needs it, don't feed it but do make sure he gets to munch a small haynet before exercise to stop his stomach acids slopping about inside him, possibly causing ulcers


----------



## CobSunshine (14 March 2012)

thats good to know, i always though feeding before exercise was bad


----------



## SpruceRI (15 March 2012)

Jenni_ said:



			I wouldn't be feeding him anything at all! All the good grass is going to come in and he's going to blow up faster than a baloon!
		
Click to expand...

Nor would I

Restricted hay/grass should be all he needs. He does not need a bucket feed.


----------



## Mince Pie (15 March 2012)

CobSunshine said:



			thats good to know, i always though feeding before exercise was bad 

Click to expand...

small feed, like a 1/2 scoop of chaff


----------



## katastrophykat (15 March 2012)

Sorry- just saw this and I'm on phone so can't quote...

He's gorgeous and very fit  The boyfriend wants to break him to drive, but there's no where really suitable to do it, and dont have the funds to afford a cart. I can imagine how much it helps with weight control on a good doer though!

ps. when he's ridden is that one of his natural gaits to stride out so straigh legged, or is it something youve learnt him?

That pic was taken in a lesson I was having with Richard Telford, he does monthly clinics round here in summer and has poor Ru working his little welsh socks off  it's rarely he goes like that at home!


----------



## xRobyn (15 March 2012)

littlelegs said:



			I wouldn't be too fussed about what he actually weighs, just use it as a method to check that the weight is coming off. A horse in peak condition with little fat & a lot of muscle will weigh a lot more than it would with no topline & a reasonably large grass belly.
		
Click to expand...

This, condition score him  If he were mine I'd still want a lot off of him tbh  But well done on helping him shift the pounds!




CobSunshine said:



			But as he's out 24/7 and there is grass on his field, although minimal, should I feed hay or not? surely it will make it harder for him to keep losing weight if he's eating hay?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't feed him hay at all to be honest.





katastrophykat said:



			My D is 14.2 and his 'fit' weight is 405-
		
Click to expand...

In comparison, my 15.1hh D was conditioned scored as perfect weighing 556kg (on a bridge - spillers yard visit) and 510kg on the weigh tape. Probably not as fit as your lad but can show the difference in weight which is why it's best to focus on what you can see and feel 







It's very tough with a good do-er but use the last of the bad weather to your advantage  I've had to be cruel to be kind as my gelding is on box rest and has been out of work since Novemeber. He gets about 1.75% of his bodyweight in hay and a handful of fibre cubes for his supplements to go in and nothing else! He's about 10-20kg lighter but obviously has no muscle. I can feel his ribs nice and easily and wouldn't mind him being a touch lighter!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 March 2012)

I wouldn't feed him anything but forage unless you're working him hard. Lovely looking lad.


----------



## indie999 (15 March 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			I wouldn't feed him anything but forage unless you're working him hard. Lovely looking lad. 

Click to expand...

I have the greediest good doer cob 14.1 but built like a house. When he was with another NORMAL eater who would stop eating when full...mine just goes on and on and on............one track mind. Would polish off hers too.

He is in one acre well winter grazed and I am giving him one slice of hay in the morning and a haynet full at night. The hay is a couple of years old and in good condition. He has a old fashioned non molassed mineral lick £2. If he was being worked (he is retired) I would give him a few pony nuts and in winter plus Trug of Dengi Hi fi lite but only after being worked. Dentist said he had the best teeth and she knew he lived out even though I took him to a freinds house just by looking at teeth.

Blows up like an elephant if allowed. Spending money for a good doer on feeds is just such a complete waste of money. Save it to buy the little cart instead(now thats an idea surely)! I dont know how to post a pic of old boy?


----------



## CobSunshine (26 April 2013)

Hey guys, 

Thought i'd update this another year on, he's at a yard very close to home now so lunged and ridden everynight, even in the dark throughout winter in floodlit menarge. His diet consists of Topspec Antilam and Topchop Lite and brought in at night to a tricklenet full of hay, turned out in the day. As of last weekend he's now out 24/7 again. First winter he's been brought in, after living out all his life and he loved it! 

Also had a new Yin Yang saddle custom made after this post, by Matty Marlow of Heritage Saddlery.


----------



## maxine1985 (26 April 2013)

Wow, you've done a great job, he's a shadow of his former self, looks so much healthier


----------



## Tammytoo (26 April 2013)

So, so well done!  He looks absolutely spot on and the new saddle looks loads better.

Congratulations, you deserve them!


----------



## LovesCobs (26 April 2013)

Wow what a difference! He looks great


----------



## CobsGalore (26 April 2013)

WOW! He looks amazing! I bet he feels so much better in himself too. Well done


----------



## Hippona (26 April 2013)

Hi...looking good.

Are you pleased with your saddle? Matty made one for me too....he's just altered the tree for me as my boy has changed shape...


----------



## Orchardbeck (26 April 2013)

What a great thread! Am going through similar issues to you and you got some fantastic advice from here. Mine is also on topspec antilam and a tiny bit of top chop lite, with added mag ox and top spec 10:10.  Would love to swap from haylage to hay but its all we have here, and cos ikm pregnant and can't lift, and therefore relying on others to do this, soaking is problematic too. Mine is currently about 425kg, and needs to be around the 400kg mark for me to be happy, but she's out more now and fully muzzled so that will help.


----------



## Lady La La (26 April 2013)

I love reading threads where advice is offered to the OP, and it is taken on board and acted upon, what a lucky lad he is to have you OP!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (26 April 2013)

Great thread and what a difference.  I got my new lad in Nov, a 4 yo cob and he weighed 570kg (he was only 14hh).  He was 449 last weigh in.  I aim to get him down to about 400 - 420.  He came with a saddle that I wasn't happy with so I booked the saddler before I had even paid for him (she gets very booked up!). He has a made to measure Ideal VSD on a hoop tree, with a view to it being adjusted a lot!  He has changed so much, inches over his shoulders so I expect we will have lots more changes to come.

Our weight loss has been down to 
- no rug
- Soaked hay boosted with straw to keep tummy and mind happy
- Feed is just a token splodge of soaked unmollassed sugar beet with homemade straw & hay chaff and 365 feed balancer
- Lots of walking in hand and long reining - we have only had about 10 weeks of riding with a fitting saddle as he keeps changing.

I am sure the hard work will be worth it!


----------



## eatmyshorts (26 April 2013)

Well done, what a difference!! Good doers can be so difficult - my cob came through Winter on next to nothing and was put into The Fatty Paddock in February! Exercise is a great help too.


----------



## jokadoka (26 April 2013)

Really nice thread to read, and you've done a lovely job, you should be proud!!


----------



## mandwhy (26 April 2013)

Well done what a fabulous improvement! Haven't read the whole thing but pictures speak volumes! 

The past year must have been quite an education!


----------



## Mince Pie (26 April 2013)

Looking so much better now - well done!


----------



## sessierose (26 April 2013)

Well done!! Having a fatty to contend with myself i know how hard it is!!

You took all the comments on board really well as well, not everyone would have done


----------



## loisb501 (26 April 2013)

Well done he looks great!!

How are you finding your new saddle? It too looks far better


----------



## ridefast (26 April 2013)

Wow well done! I've got a good doer cob, was very overweight when I got her and it's taken 2 years to get her in shape.


----------



## tankgirl1 (26 April 2013)

I've read the whole thread through... Wow, well done you OP! I wish all first time owners were as conscientious as you - great thread, your boy is looking fab


----------



## Queenbee (27 April 2013)

He looks superb, you should be really proud of yourself x


----------



## Goldenstar (27 April 2013)

Well done he looks lovely and I hope you have a great time with him he looks fab .


----------



## mightymammoth (27 April 2013)

He looks like a different horse, he's gorgeous we'll done


----------



## PollyP99 (27 April 2013)

Wow he looks fab now - I have a new too round section d and you are an inspiration - shows what can be done and excercise is the key!


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (27 April 2013)

Well done. We shifted alot last year, well my boy, sadly not me! From 567 to 483. We are now enjoying endurance rides!


----------



## hayinamanger (27 April 2013)

Very well done, he looks like a different pony.  His new saddle looks perfect, too.  Have fun together.


----------



## PerfectMissy (27 April 2013)

He is looking amazing, completely different horse and I'm sure he is much happier and healthier in himself. Well done!


----------



## SusannaF (27 April 2013)

Really bonny horse!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 April 2013)

Just to echo everyone - well done on your progress with your boy! He looks amazing now and your new saddle looks fantastic too.

Also your willingness to learn and desire to do the right thing for your horse has really stood out. He is such a lucky boy to have you. I wish you many wonderful years together.


----------



## MochaDun (27 April 2013)

Well done, he looks amazing.


----------



## Megibo (27 April 2013)

he looks so good and well done you for taking on the advice offered


----------



## CobSunshine (27 April 2013)

Wow thanks for all the comments everyone   Makes it even more worthwhile.  




Hippona said:



			Hi...looking good.

Are you pleased with your saddle? Matty made one for me too....he's just altered the tree for me as my boy has changed shape...
		
Click to expand...

Love the new saddle! Recommend Matty to anyone, great professional service and the quality of the saddle is unreal, comfy and perfectly finished. I went for the GP Yin Yang inner balance custom made

http://www.heritagesaddlery.co.uk/content/yin-yang-inner-balance-generalall-purpose-saddle





Orchardbeck said:



			What a great thread! Am going through similar issues to you and you got some fantastic advice from here. Mine is also on topspec antilam and a tiny bit of top chop lite, with added mag ox and top spec 10:10.  Would love to swap from haylage to hay but its all we have here, and cos ikm pregnant and can't lift, and therefore relying on others to do this, soaking is problematic too. Mine is currently about 425kg, and needs to be around the 400kg mark for me to be happy, but she's out more now and fully muzzled so that will help.
		
Click to expand...


When he moved to the new farm closer to home I muzzled him as the pasture was rich and grass quite long, couldn't recommend the greengaurd grazing muzzle (and safety head collar) highly enough. He'd lose the shires ones on a daily basis lol.

This forum alongwith all the advice in this thread was the biggest help in the weight loss, here's the top 10 contributors, I hope this will help others reading this thread struggling with a good doer!


1. Lunged and ridden everynight all throughout winter in menarge, or hacked out if light. Exercise not only burns calories from the work itself, but the metabolic rate stays elevated afterwards burning further calories.

2. Tricklenet for his hay at night, doubled the time it took to finish.

3. No haylage, the farm could only provide haylage which put weight on him, so bought my own hay separately.

4. No straw bedding, he'd eat it once haynet finished, shavings only

5. Grazing mask as very rich pasture up until September, where he was then allowed on the lammy paddock, he was much happier not having to wear the mask, but grass more of a "nibble" as opposed to a "gorge"

6. No rugs at night in the stable, he was more than warm enough and more calories burnt.

7. His first trace clip (he gave me the beady eye but settled after 5 minutes  ) to burn more calories, stop him sweating so much in girth/belly area under work, but keep winter coat of his back and legs for weather protection + warmth. I'll get this same style of clip each winter I think.

8. Lightweight raincoat when turned out if needed, ie. cold or wet.

9. No treats, only one small horse treat after his work.

10. Topspec Antilam balancer and Topchop lite, only additional food, and fed strictly according to his weight, (100gram antilam per 100kilo bodyweight, and 1 stubb scoop of topchop lite daily)


----------



## Fjord (27 April 2013)

Really well done, he looks fab! I feel your pain, my little mare was incredibly overweight when I got her, I have found that soaking her hay and topping up with barley straw, using a trickle net, and getting her off straw bedding were my main winners. It's hard work with a good doer, but they are worth it.


----------



## skint1 (27 April 2013)

What great progress!  It's not easy so kudos to you, he looks fantastic!
 I have a mare who was very overweight when I got her in Sept last year, she still is, well both of us are, but not as much as we were, and we're working on it!

She has a bit of Lo-Cal balancer and Hi Fi Lite to take her supplements in once a day. She has haylage in winter but I feed it in a trickle net and then stick another net inside that one to make it harder for her to get, and once the grass has got going a bit more she'll have to go in a fat pen as she hates to wear a muzzle, also hates the pen but less than the muzzle. She has this way of looking at me which makes me feel so guilty!  Also, she gets hacked out most days, lots of hill work, sometimes she goes out twice in a day as she is the "go-to" horse for novice riders at our yard, even if it's just a slow plod that has helped a lot


----------



## CobSunshine (9 May 2013)

Thanks all, he's in today's horse and hound on page 11. 

Picture from the weekend...


----------



## MerrySherryRider (9 May 2013)

Wow, fantastic.
Sometimes owners just aim at reducing weight without increasing fitness, you however have produced a horse that is in great condition.

Well done to both of you.


----------



## putasocinit (9 May 2013)

I use a riser pad as the cob has a dipped back, the saddle sits better move level.


----------



## Gracie21 (9 May 2013)

Have read every single page of this tread! Well done OP, full credit to you. You've worked really really hard and the results are shining through


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 May 2013)

Famous pony!!!  well done he is lovely


----------



## CobSunshine (10 June 2013)

*Update* now working on getting him lean as possible. 

At his original weight he hated cantering and would turn into a bucking bronco. He'll now canter round the entire jumping field several times, which is quite an achievement for him without any fuss  Also building up his backend which is the bit we've been struggling with.

Current weight 380kilo


----------



## Venevidivici (10 June 2013)

Lovely boy and he looks even better now-well done


----------



## sarahann1 (10 June 2013)

Brilliant! So lovely to see him looking so good from the first pics, big well done!


----------



## mandwhy (10 June 2013)

Wow he looks great! What an improvement bless him I always find it shows the worst when they are tacked up in pictures all out of proportion!


----------

